# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Patisia, Kipseli, Galatsi, Victoria, Kentro

## gadgetakias

Προσκαλώ όλους όσους ενδιαφέρονται και βρίσκονται στις περιοχές:
Ανω & Κάτω Πατήσια, Κυψέλη, Βικτώρια, Κέντρο, Γαλάτσι και γενικά γύρω από αυτές τις περιοχές και απόσταση μέχρι 2 χιλιόμετρα από εμένα (http://www.nodedb.com/nodedb/view.php?nodeid=266) να κανονήσουμε ραντεβού.

Να βρεθούμε, να δούμε τι ξέρουμε, αν υπάρχει διάθεση, τι χρειαζόμαστε και γενικά να οργανωθούμε. Απλή συζήτηση και οι καφέδες κερασμένοι από εμένα...  ::  

Αν μαζευτούμε αρκετοί, τότε να καλέσουμε και τους υπεύθυνους του AWMN για καλύτερη ενημέρωση.

Γιατί ωραίοι είμαστε, αλλά πόσοι είμαστε;;;;

----------


## vagabond

Kai ego mesa eimai... Menv konta ston agio Pantelehmona axarnvn.

To thema einai na synanththoyme kai na doyme ti kanoyme. Den kserv polla pragmata gia wireless alla logv doyleias (sysadmin) kserv apo ta ypoloipa.

----------


## xaotikos

Mesa kai egw paidia...An kai menw anw kipseli kai den pistevw na sas vlepw erxomai eyxaristos na pioume ena kafedaki kai na doume ti ginete sthn perioxh.

----------


## zer0cool

Kai egw mesa eimai na to kanonisoume kapoia mera pou na mporoun oloi. Menw Galatsi alla exw 2 shmeia me ta opoia mporoume na kanoume egkatastash.  ::

----------


## indyone

Hallo!

Εγω βρίσκομαι στην Λαμπρινή (node 176) και ευτυχώς αρχίζω και βλέπω λίγη κίνηση σε αυτες τις περιοχες διότι ώς τώρα εχει γίνει κατι μόνο στα βορειότερα σημεία....

θα πρέπει σίγουρα να ξεκινήσουμε με κάτι μιας και πιστεύω ότι οι περιοχές γύρω από το κέντρο είναι λίγο σημαντικές!

Οποτε τι θα λέγατε για αυτήν την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα?

Zero0cool, που μένεις στο Γαλάτσι?

----------


## gadgetakias

Xairomai pou mazeuomaste siga-siga.

Proteino rantebou gia Sabbato mesimeri stis 16.00 stin plateia Victorias sta Flocafe.

To bazo Sabbato gia na mporoune oloi.
Eimaste oloi kala?

Apo tin pleura mou iparxei laptop kai usb wireless adapter. Ti eksoplismo mporeite na feretai oi ipoloipoi?

An 8elete steilte mou me minima ta tilefona sas gia peraitero sinennoisi.

An iparxei kapoios apo tous empeirous tou AWMN pou mporei na er8ei euprosedtos gia na organo8oume me gnoseis, eksoplismo, paraggelies ktl.

----------


## dti

Αν μπορέσω θα έλθω κι εγώ !  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Wraia kai emena Savato me volevei...vasika kai paraskevh. Opote thelete. To floca einai mia xara gia thn sinantish.

Tha erthw mallon me Fulljazz, kai an mporesw tha pw kai se allous apo thn kipseli

----------


## DancinApe

Savvato einai mia xara kai gia mena!Elpizw na ta poume

----------


## drf

> To floca einai mia xara gia thn sinantish.


προσοχή! το "mia xara" συνεπάγεται ότι στο χώρο του floca θα έχουμε διαθέσημες παροχές ρεύματος για τον εξοπλισμό που τυχόν θα έχουμε μαζί μας...

 ::

----------


## zer0cool

Φίλε indyone εγώ μένω στο Γαλάτσι στην Λεωνιδίου η οποία είναι επάνω ακριβώς απο την Παναγίτσα. Το 2ο σημείο το οποίο έχει οπτικη απο την αριστερή μεριά μέχρι Σαλαμίνα - Ασπρόπυργο και απο την δεξιά μέχρι και Πεντέλη. Είναι στο πανόραμα Γαλατσίου. Τώρα σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το Σαββάτο είμαι μέσα. Όμως θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και να υπάρχει κάτι στο τραπέζι που θα κάτσουμε για αναγνώριση......  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Χαίρομαι για την παρατήρησή σου φίλε drf για την ανάγκη ύπαρξης πρίζας για ρεύμα. Σημαντικό!

Πήγα λοιπόν ντροπαλά-ντροπαλά και μίλησα με τον διευθυντή των Flocafe της πλατείας Βικτωρίας:

"Συγνώμη, είμαστε μία ομάδα 7-10 άτομα και το Σάββατο στις 16.00 θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε μιά συνάντηση εδώ. ...Μόνο που θα θέλαμε να υπάρχει και κάποια πρίζα για ρεύμα, διότι θα έχουμε και κάποιο υπολογιστή μαζί μας...."  ::  

Παραξενεύτηκε, μου είπε ότι δεν κάνουν reserve τραπέζια αλλά στο τέλος δέχτηκε. Μισή ντροπή δική μας, μισή δική του.  ::  

Σας περιμένω λοιπόν όλους το Σάββατο 30/11, στις 16.00 το μεσημέρι στο πατάρι του Flocafe στην πλατεία Βικτωρίας (Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου, πίσω από το μέγαρο του ΟΤΕ της Πατησίων. Βολεύει και ο ηλεκτρικός).

Θα φέρω μαζί μου ένα laptop και μία USB Wireless card. Εκτός από τον εαυτό σας φέρτε και τους δικούς σας ασύρματους φίλους σας.  ::  

Εκτός από αυτούς που είναι της περιοχής, όποιος άλλος θέλει και έχει και γνώσεις να βοηθήσει ευπρόσδεκτος.

Ας έρθει και κανένας υπεύθυνος του AWMN να μαζέψει μέλη και υπογραφές για τον σύλλογο..  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zapatas

Επειδή δεν λείπει ο Μάης απ την Σαρακοστή, θα μαι και γω στο floka Το Σάββατο στις 16:00 

 ::  Τα λέμε τότε!!

----------


## papashark

Αυτο το weekend έλεγα να μην την κοπανίσω (εβλεπα και τον κωλόκαιρο να έρχεται) οπότε μια που δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για το αεροδρόμιο, λέω να είμαι και εγώ στο meeting.

(μάλλον θα αναβάλω την βόλτα στο el venizelos για την Κυριακή)

----------


## xaotikos

xmmm swstos. Ayto den to eixa provlepei mias kai den exo exoplismo  ::  Kalo tha htan na xeroume an dinoun paroxes h an mporei kapoios na rwthsei. An mporesw tha perasw alla den uposxomai tpt.

----------


## Dromeas

Grrigora sta Floca...  :: 
Erxomeee  ::

----------


## indyone

ΟΚ, οπότε και εγώ μέσα!
Αντε θα χαρώ πολύ να σας γνωρίσω όλους από κοντά

----------


## zer0cool

CU  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ante ta leme ekei,na gnwristoume....Tha ferw kai 1-2 filous mallon

----------


## gadgetakias

Λοιπόν παιδιά,

θα χαρώ να σας γνωρίσω όλους αύριο Σάββατο, 16.00 στο Flocafe στην Πλ. Βικτωρίας, στο πατάρι.

Οσοι έχουν και μπορούν ας φέρουν κάποιο ασύρματο εξοπλισμό.

Καλή μας συνάντηση.

----------


## CyberFreak

8a er8w kai egw me ton CyberAngel,cobain  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

..

----------


## gadgetakias

Παιδιά χάρηκα που γνωριστήκαμε!

Για να ζηλέψουν όσοι δεν ήρθανε σας λέμε ότι μαζευτήκαμε 21 άτομα συνολικά! Πατήσια, Γαλάτσι, Κυψέλη, Παγκράτι, Αιγάλεω, Ν. Ιωνία, Γλυφάδα κτλ.!!!

Να και οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες....

----------


## Dromeas

To meeting pou egine molis prin apo liges ores, mono kala kai efxarista borei na mas afisei, to klima metksi mas *KATI PARAPANO APO APSOGO*, les kai gnorizomastan oloi xronia...

Kapoios esvise kerakia xoris na to perimenei...  :: 

Ena pragmatika aksexasto meeting, bravo mas, apodiknioume ka8e mera, olo kai perisotero oti eimaste enomenoi pros ena koino stoxo, xoris antipara8eseis kai kavgades, ekselissomaste me taxytatous ri8mous, kai etsi opos pame, odevoume sto na kanume to Athens Wireless, ena pragmatiko kosmima kai paradigma pros mimisi ton " open" projects kai Wi-Fi Networks, kai isos oxi mono gia thn Ellada...

Orismenoi apo emas eixan thn timi kai thn efkeria na apotiposoun to "stigma tous" sthn Magna Carta tou AWMN...

To leo, kai 8a to leo, Grafoume Istoria!...  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Kai pira kai to access point mou se ayto to meeting !!!!!!
Tora prepei na paro kalodia ayrio na arxiso epigontos tis dokimes.

----------


## CyberFreak

ontos ayto htan apo ta kalitera kai pio eykarista meeting pou exoun ginei!!! 

* to AWMN GRAFEI ISTORIA opws eipe kai o filos mas o Dromeas!*

----------


## gadgetakias

Ivan,

να δημοσιεύσεις και τις φωτογραφίες που τράβηξες...

Αυτή με την κοπέλα στείλτην μου με email μην γίνουμε εντελώς ρεζίλι..  ::

----------


## eLeKtriK EyE

> Αυτή με την κοπέλα στείλτην μου με email μην γίνουμε εντελώς ρεζίλι..


Την θέλω κι εγώ  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Αυτή με την κοπέλα στείλτην μου με email μην γίνουμε εντελώς ρεζίλι.. 
> 
> 
> Την θέλω κι εγώ


Stiltin se olous private gia na min stin zitaei enas enas

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Αυτή με την κοπέλα στείλτην μου με email μην γίνουμε εντελώς ρεζίλι.. 
> 
> 
> Την θέλω κι εγώ


Stiltin se olous private gia na min stin zitaei enas enas

----------


## CyberAngel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gadgetakias
> 
> Αυτή με την κοπέλα στείλτην μου με email μην γίνουμε εντελώς ρεζίλι.. 
> 
> 
> Την θέλω κι εγώ


Stiltin se olous private gia na min stin zitaei enas enas

----------


## papashark

Εδώ θα κάνω για πρώτη φορά χρήση των προνομίων μου σαν μέλος της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής.

Επειδή δεν είναι δυνατόν να κυκλοφορούν τέτοιες φωτογραφίες μεταξύ των μελών, και επειδή κάποια απο τα μέλη είναι ανήλικα, απαιτώ να περιέλθει στην αντιληψή μου η επίμαχη φωτογραφία προκειμένου να επιτρέψω ή όχι την περαιτέρω διακηνισή της.

Κοινώς με έχει φάει η περιέργεια, και εγώ την θέλωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ::  

(και άντε θα σας στήλω και εγώ φώτο από ένα hot teen που είχε έρθει σε πάρτυ της μικρής μου αδερφής)

----------


## freskos

KRIMA POU DEN MPOROUSA NA ERTHW  ::

----------


## indyone

Papashark, πιστεψε με, η κοπελίτσα (η οποια είναι σερβιτόρα στο FloCafe Βικτώριας) ηταν πολύ καλή  :: ))))

Πάντως εγώ δεν μπορεσα να φάω από την τούρτα γιατί χορτασα να την τρώω με τα μάτια ...

Dromea.. γκχμ γκχμ ξέρεις εεε..... και σε μένα μια κόπια

Μάλλον το FLoCafe θα γίνει στεκι μου

----------


## Zapatas

Ορίστε η επίμαχη φωτογραφία!!!!!!!



Τα σχόλια δικά σας!!  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Απαιτώ εξηγήσεις!

Πώς γίνεται να έχετε όλοι μια φωτογραφία που απεικονίζομαι εγώ με ωραία κυρία και να μην την έχετε στείλε και σε εμένα τον ιδιο;;;


Ευτυχώς φίλε zapata που κάτι έκανες και δεν δημοσιεύτηκε η φωτογραφία.

Οσο για εσένα indyone, σε βλέπω λίγο κομμένο τελευταία. Μου έχεις αδυνατίσει. Κερνάω ότι γλυκό θέλεις στα Flocafe...  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

Poioi oloi?????
Oute emena mou irthe.
Pios eyhtynete gia tin dianomi???
Tha tou kano polla parapona...

Pantos tin photo pou evgale sto forum o Zapatas den mporo na tin do ego.

----------


## CyberAngel

> (και άντε θα σας στήλω και εγώ φώτο από ένα hot teen που είχε έρθει σε πάρτυ της μικρής μου αδερφής)


Pou einai H photografioula Papasharkouli??????
Akoma perimenei o kosmos...

----------


## lefterix

Kalhspera paidia,
Eimai kainourios sto athlima tou wireless kai thelo na mpo sto crew sas.
Eimai ki ego sthn perioxh tou Ag. Nioklaou Axarnon kai tha ithela sthn epomenh synanthsh , h opoia elpizo na mhn arghsei na ginei, na symmetasxo.Oi gnoseis mou gia ta diktya einai se intermediate epipedo. Kai tora mia erothsh pou pollous tha neuriasei...
Ta akrivh stoixeia gia mia keraia pou xreiazetai kapoios gia na kanei join sto awmn kai h syndesmologia pou akolouthei apo thn taratsa mexri to spiti klp.
Euxaristo poly kai sygxarhthria gia thn prospatheia auth.
Kanonniste kai allh synanthsh na ta poume...

----------


## alkhs

GEIA SAS PAIDIA.
ALLOS ENAS KAINOYRGIOS POY THA HTHELE NA GNORISEI TA PAIDIA THS PERIOXHS 
MENO ANO PATHSIA (AGIA BARBARA)

FYSIKA ELPIZO NA DO KAI THN EPIMAXH FOTOGRAFIA!

FILIKA

alkhs

----------


## aeonios1

Είναι περιττό να πω πως νοιώθω κάπως που λόγω εργασίας δεν μπορούσα να είμαι στο meeting!Επειδή και άλλα άτομα πιστεύω πως δεν τα κατάφεραν περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας για το πότε να οργανώσουμε το επόμενο μέσα στις γιορτές για όλες τις περιοχές μας!  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

Οσοι μένουν Κέντρο, Κ. Πατήσια και Κυψέλη, ίσως να θέλουν να βρεθούμε το πρώτο Σαβ/κο του Ιανουαρίου που θα στήσω Access Point στην ταράτσα μου με Omni 12dbm.

Οσοι είστε για δοκιμές και ταρατσάδα  ::  στείλτε pm.

----------


## indyone

Egw pantws eimai mesa.... ws tote 8a exw kai to diko AP etoimo gia testing

----------


## lefterix

Ypologise ki emena gadgetakia gia na paro kai mia proth myroudia apo wireless!!!!
Steile hmeromhnia kai ora kaii fysika address!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## lefterix

Ti lete na kanonisoume mia synanthsh osoi einai apo thn perioxh mas na ta poume,
na lysoume apories alla kai na gnoristoume???
 ::   ::  
Nomizo oti autoi pou mazeutikan sto proto meeting exoun hdh apofasisei gia to pou tha vrethoume  ::   ::

----------

